# Boy Howdy this forum is refreshing



## lastmanstanding (May 27, 2008)

I was poking around for info on how to make a large turntable without pissing off my master carpenter and I decidedly fell in love. I'm always trying to glean info from experienced technicians when there's downtime on jobs, so controlbooth is like a wet dream of talented theatre professionals. I'll probably just lurk most of the time, but if Van or Sloop feel like hooking me up with some of their design ideas, I'll have to post their praises up and down the forums. Anyway, hope everyone's got a good summer gig coming up, or just a good vacation. 
Peace and Love,
Rick


----------



## Van (May 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Yeah we have a vast compendium of useless and useful knowledge around here. I shot you a PM with my email, if you want I can send you my Tunrtable packet. Just beware, many a person has tried to lurk, and many a person has failed.


----------



## rosabelle334 (May 27, 2008)

Van said:


> Welcome aboard! Yeah we have a vast compendium of useless and useful knowledge around here. I shot you a PM with my email, if you want I can send you my Tunrtable packet. Just beware, many a person has tried to lurk, and many a person has failed.




They have their ways of making you post.. >.>......<.< BEWARE the Off Topic thread!! *runs away*


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 27, 2008)

lastmanstanding said:


> I was poking around for info on how to make a large turntable without pissing off my master carpenter and I decidedly fell in love. I'm always trying to glean info from experienced technicians when there's downtime on jobs, so controlbooth is like a wet dream of talented theatre professionals. I'll probably just lurk most of the time, but if Van or Sloop feel like hooking me up with some of their design ideas, I'll have to post their praises up and down the forums. Anyway, hope everyone's got a good summer gig coming up, or just a good vacation.
> Peace and Love,
> Rick




Weclome to the controlbooth, Rick! it's always fabulous to have another set design geek...um, expert, yea, that's the word, expert. This is a great place to hang. I found it when I was looking for 19th century Oxford wall treatments - isn't it interesting what we pursue in the name of theater?

You certainly can turn a phrase, but would it be okay if you sleep on the wet spot?


----------



## avkid (May 27, 2008)

lastmanstanding said:


> talented theatre professionals.


Oh how you flatter me.


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2008)

WHOA Char5lie! Umm this is a family friendly forum dear.

Hey Lastmanstanding, tell us more about your theater. What do you do, where are you at etc... we are a nosy bunch. Get to know the search function as there is a ton of great stuff burried in the archives. 

Don't just be a lurker... the Booth is a great community because of those who get involved. We are always open to new voices.


----------



## lastmanstanding (May 28, 2008)

Well, The theatre i'm building the big honking turntable for is The Papermill Theatre in lincoln, NH. A really cool summerstock i found through my college connections. I was master carp last year, and I didn't break anything, so they made me TD this year. I'm also a quasi TD (more like a janitor with power tools) for a new theatre in Baltimore, The Annex theatre. The two theatres have very little in common beside from their charming scene shops. 

Much love to Van for sending me his turntable packet. I think i'm gonna go with a vertical/lateral orientation for the ply as opposed to a radial, since we're going to be using a ton (actually 2 tons) of 3/4" it'll mean less money dropped on jigsaw blades. I think I'm going to try to convince the designer to decrease the size somewhat. For every foot under 32' he goes, my job becomes exponentially easier. Given our shoe string budget, and my inability to say no to designers, It's going to be a challenging install. 

A bit of a lengthy introduction, I'm sorry. I'm going to post a little more on the carpentry forum. Thanks for your support dudes and dudettes. 
I'll see you some tech.


----------



## Conner8809 (May 28, 2008)

Van, 

Could you send me any information regarding turntables we have to build a big one for Noises Off


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2008)

Van can you create a Wiki or Collaborative on Revolves?


----------



## Van (May 29, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Van can you create a Wiki or Collaborative on Revolves?


I don't know... I've never tried. I guess I could. I'll look into it. I need to clean up my drawing too. they were really thrown together quickly, and not my greatest work.


----------



## gafftaper (May 30, 2008)

Van said:


> I don't know... I've never tried. I guess I could. I'll look into it. I need to clean up my drawing too. they were really thrown together quickly, and not my greatest work.



It would put it in one place and anyone could go look at it instead of you sending it out.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome to cb, once you enter the off topic section its very hard to get out of.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 6, 2008)

lastmanstanding said:


> Well, The theatre i'm building the big honking turntable for is The Papermill Theatre in lincoln, NH. A really cool summerstock i found through my college connections. I was master carp last year, and I didn't break anything, so they made me TD this year. I'm also a quasi TD (more like a janitor with power tools) for a new theatre in Baltimore, The Annex theatre. The two theatres have very little in common beside from their charming scene shops.



Hey, being originally from the northeast I know the Papermill, I think it was last summer that I saw _West Side Story_ there. If you are going to be there all summer you should make friends with the staff at the Weathervane Theatre in Whitefield, NH (probably about a 45 min drive from Lincoln) they are great people, and they may be willing to share if needed (yeah, I worked for them before).

Also, I am going to be up in Fryeburg, ME this summer, which is only a little over an hour away. I will probably be popping back to Franconia, NH for days off maybe I'll swing by Papermill and meet a CB-er.


----------

